# Job search



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

Where can it be possible to apply for a job where the company will sponsor you ? On the regular jobdatabases they only wan't people with the visa already 
Have you any good ideas of where to start ? 

When you get to the states on a sponsored visa, for how long will it be before you can apply for citizenship ?

Kind regards Mette


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What most people refer to as "sponsorship" usually means the infamous H1B visa. These are getting harder and harder to qualify for, as there is a ridiculously low cap on the number available. There are now many more applicants for the H1B visas than there are visas available and they have gone to a lottery system - so even if an employer is willing to support your visa application by hiring you, you are still subject to the luck of the draw.

To find a job in the US you need to have some skill or experience that is not generally available in the job market over there - it can be language ability or experience in the international marketplace, for example. But it's not easy to get a US employer interested in hiring someone from overseas - it's expensive for the employer and it's quite a bit of hassle to justify taking a foreigner over someone locally or someone who already has the right to remain in the US.

How soon you can apply for US citizenship depends to a certain extent on what sort of visa you are on. Some visas can't be converted to green cards (the first step toward permanent residence) and others can be converted fairly shortly after your arrival.

One of the best ways to go to the US is to work for an international company in your home country for a time (at least a year) and then get transfered to the US branch on an L category visa. This is often limited to manager level personnel, and each company has its own internal policies about transfers.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> How soon you can apply for US citizenship depends to a certain extent on what sort of visa you are on. Some visas can't be converted to green cards (the first step toward *permanent residence)* and others can be converted fairly shortly after your arrival.


Substitute naturalization for permanent residence and I'm in full agreement...and you saved me a load of typing!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought the green card gave permanent resident status? What else does, besides becoming a naturalized citizen.

Naturalization seems to be a confusing term. Naturalization means becoming a citizen. Several posters thought it was another term for having a visa.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> I thought the green card gave permanent resident status? What else does, besides becoming a naturalized citizen.
> 
> Naturalization seems to be a confusing term. Naturalization means becoming a citizen. Several posters thought it was another term for having a visa.


The "green card" is proof of your permanent resident status. It's official name is an I-551.

Simplified, a naturalized citizen is distinct from a natural born citizen. The former undergoes an oath ceremony where they first become a US citizen, whereas the latter is a US citizen from the time of their birth.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Although they seem to "push" naturalization (or the taking of citizenship) these days, it isn't absolutely necessary for someone who wants to settle permanently in the US. Depending on where you come from, taking US nationality can have some serious disadvantages, even if you intend to remain in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

GC is your Alien Resident Status. The few remaining Class A GCs which were permanent are not permanent anymore. They have to be renewed on a regular basis as do the new ones. GC leaves you open to a number of significant disadvantages. A DUI can cost you the next renewal. You cannot apply for a number of jobs. I cannot work in my husband's business:>(


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

I've tried to bring 2 Europeans over here - USA - to live in my studio and work with me (I'm a Travel/Fashion Photographer and they are very good Photo Shop people - we work well together. Much easier for me to work with them than find some new people.) I've explained the whole deal to AT LEAST 2 immigration Lawyers. One magic word keeps coming back OVER AND OVER - Marriage (it will solve all visa problems). Problem is I have a long term Girl Friend that wouldn't be up for me marrying 1 of these helpers and the other one is a male. So now that means finding a female that is willing to get married for some $$$. I heard the going rate is $5,000.00. Whatever the case it's a big mess and takes forever - like most things USA. I'm just going to get dual citizenship and move to Europe and work there. Leave the Visa's to Microsoft and other gigantic multi national US corps. Zoom


----------

